# Hedgehog Ownership: is this okay?



## Aleakupcake (Dec 27, 2013)

I love hedgehogs and I'm hoping to get one this summer. The thing is that it'd have to live at my grandmas house because my parents don't want a pet here. I go there every day except the weekends during the summer so Id play with it every day and my grandma and aunt would play with it on the weekend. But when school starts Ill only be there on the weekends. My family there would take care of it when I'm not there. Oh and my grandma and aunt love animals and pets so I don't think it will be a problem for them. Do you think this will be okay for the hedgehog? I've heard of people putting there old shirt or something in there too so the hedgehog recognizes them. I really really want a hedgehog so instead of saying that I shouldn't get one please give suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Aleakupcake (Dec 27, 2013)

Also if it helps I'm currently 12 but at summer I will be 13.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That's potentially a lot of work for your grandma, especially depending on the personality of the hedgehog you end up with. All hedgies need to be handled at least 30 minutes every day, but some hedgies are naturally grumpier than others and require a lot more socialization. Is she willing to put in that time while every day while you're gone?

Something else to think about is vet care. If you aren't at your grandma's house and there's an emergency, would she be willing to take the hedgie to the ER vet? Since they're considered exotic animals, their vet costs tend to be higher - who would pay for it?

Their initial setup can also be quite pricey - cage, wheel, sleeping bag/igloo, food & water dish, toys, bedding/fleece liners, heating lamps & bulbs, thermometer, thermostat regulator, etc.

Before you get one, read this book (free to download) so you know what to expect in terms of personality, care, and cost. It would also be a good idea to have your parents and grandma read through it, too, so they have an idea of what they're agreeing to.

Hedgies can make great pets and owning one can be rewarding, but they're also fairly high-maintenance so if you aren't able to provide the level of care it needs you have to think about what's best for the animal. But have your parents and grandma read the book and see what they think.


----------



## Aleakupcake (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot. And also I forgot to mention this but I'm paying for the hedgehog. I've been working and earning up money. I haven't yet thought about the health care stuff though. I will look into that. Also I currently have a hamster and my aunt loves it and plays with it every day. Even more than I do! She loves little animals. I don't think the attention it gets is much of a problem. (Btw my hamster should be dead by then, she's old.) The thing I'm more worried about is the amount of people taking care of it. I am willing to spend the extra money to get one with a great social personality. Thanks again and I'll check the book.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think as long as they're handled consistently, the number of people taking care of them shouldn't be a problem and it may even make them more sociable.

Definitely buy from a licensed breeder, rather than a pet store. Good breeders will weed out genetic diseases and other health problems, and many will breed for good temperament so you'll be less likely to end up with a grump. Plus hedgies sold at pet stores are often already sick with mites, infections, or even pregnant from being housed with other hedgies, so that will save you money on healthcare.

Good luck, and of course feel free to ask if you have any more questions!


----------



## Aleakupcake (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. That really helped!


----------

